

Mercedes Is Making a Self-Driving Semi to Change the Future of Shipping - jfoster
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/mercedes-making-self-driving-semi-change-future-shipping/

======
pedalpete
Though one of the image captions says the trailer is designed to cut fuel
usage by 5%, I suspect that an open system where trucks could communicate with
each other and drive as a 'flock' a group of trucks could have a decent
improvement in fuel economy, much like cyclists in a peleton. The trucks could
follow VERY closely behind one another in auto mode without the fear of
crashing.

------
MaysonL
A self-driving semi will save almost enough on driver salaries to pay for its
fuel consumption.

------
justntime
Mercedes is making good strides with driverless vehicles but they should make
sure to take have precautionary measures in place for driver's that could be
reckless.

